# Caught this at Sikes on July 2



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

My first big Red Fish..


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on your 1st biggun!!! They are fun, especially on light tackle!!!

Elaborate a little on what you caught him on Mike.....We all love pics of fish but like to read stories behind the fishies too...:thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice fish. That's bigger than any red I've caught


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmmm Nice one!!!

Looks over 27" to me??????


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Good one, I've yet to catch a big one. Took my sister to Sykes yesterday fee lining a shrimp, she hooked something big that kept going and never slowed down.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

nice fat one!


----------

